# RECOVERED NATURALLY



## Hopehopehope (Feb 12, 2015)

Only two months ago I want to commit suicide because I was having such bad DP and panic attacks. Like most of you I went to the doctor seeking help..... She wanted to give me an anti depressant. I refused and started researching my butt off because I knew something in my body is causing this.... There is a root cause!!!!!

I changed my diet completely to a paleo style type diet..... More AIP style diet because I looked up anxiety and paleo. I began eating 3 tablespoons of coconut oil a day in my food and water alone. Your brain needs fat. Your nervous system needs fat. I eat LOTS of veggies all day every day your body is lacking in nutrients. Your brain needs protein too..... The thing that lifted my brain fog is a high quality probiotic!!!! It might not work for you but this is what worked for me. I'm also taking a lab quality multi without iron and copper and lab quality fish oils and VIT D3, The people that made me not feel as crazy are Dr. Hotze, Melissa Ramos, and Dr. Isabella wentz, oh and Red River wellness center. There is hope. Please seek out a functional ND check your thyroid anti bodies not just a TSH you might have an autoimmune disease causing this DP or aka brain fog. YouTube brain fog.

"The conventional approach to treating mood and behavioral problems is to focus on the symptom. If you're anxious, you'll be prescribed a drug to calm you. If you're depressed, you'll be prescribed a drug to lift your mood. If your brain is foggy and your memory is failing, well... there's not much conventional medicine can do for you at all.

In functional medicine, we focus on fixing the underlying cause of a problem-rather than just suppressing the symptoms. This leads to treatments that are safer, more effective, and much longer lasting.

According to the mainstream theory, brain disorders are caused by an imbalance of neurotransmitters like serotonin, dopamine, epinephrine and norepinephrine. But over the past decade, a new understanding of what causes anxiety, depression, and cognitive disorders like A.D.H.D., autism, and Alzheimer's has emerged.

Many scientists now believe that inflammation is at the root of all of these conditions. And in many, if not most cases, the inflammation originates in the gut. Researchers even coined a new term-the "gut brain axis"-in order to describe the important connection between gut health and the brain. And there's also a saying in functional medicine which describes this relationship: "Fire in the gut-fire in the brain."

Abnormal gut function has been directly tied to several brain disorders. For example:

Leaky gut is associated with nervous system problems ranging from Parkinson's, to A.D.H.D., to epilepsy.
An imbalance of good and bad bacteria in the gut has been shown to cause both depression and anxiety.
84 percent of children with autism spectrum disorders have gastrointestinal symptoms.
Changes in gut bacteria that affect the production of neurotransmitters in the brain.
After working with hundreds of patients (including children) with brain disorders, I'm now convinced gastrointestinal problems are at the root of nearly all of these conditions. In fact, if you came to see me in my clinic and depression, anxiety, or cognitive/behavioral problems were your main complaint, the first thing I'd do is focus on healing your gut.

That is why my "secret weapon" for treating brain disorders is not a stimulant or a sedative-but a probiotic."

Your body wasn't born like this something caused it an it can be reversed. You might need better gut flora, you might need b vitamins, or D3 or maybe you have candida or parasites or even a food allergy! Please try to find someone to work with. If you don't have the money try and take out a loan! This is your health!!!!

INFO TO HELP:

http://www.redriverhealthandwellness.com/written-testimonials

http://www.hotzehwc.com/en-US/Common-Conditions/Osteoporosis.aspx

http://www.sexyfoodtherapy.com/i-was-a-closet-anxiety-sufferer/

http://chriskresser.com/supplements/brain


----------



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am going to try this but I can't find cocnut oil in my country.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

Is this real?


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coconut oil kills candida which is a very common cause of the brain fog / unreality feeling because it produces the same byproduct of alcohol (acetaldehyde) which is why some people describe the feeling as being kind of drunk all day.

I am currently investigating the concept/treatment and have already experienced reduction in my symptoms. Will post a recovery story hopefully soon.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Jjj123 said:


> Coconut oil kills candida which is a very common cause of the brain fog / unreality feeling because it produces the same byproduct of alcohol (acetaldehyde) which is why some people describe the feeling as being kind of drunk all day.
> 
> I am currently investigating the concept/treatment and have already experienced reduction in my symptoms. Will post a recovery story hopefully soon.


how did that go!


----------



## Flavius (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm tired of this natural supplements. I tried ashwagandha and rhodiola rosea (both mentioned as magical cures for anxiety) and nothing helped.

MY cause of DP is because of nutrition, its because of trauma. Milions of people eating junk food daily and they didnt developed even anxiety.


----------



## brightmorningstar (Jun 8, 2018)

Flavius said:


> I'm tired of this natural supplements. I tried ashwagandha and rhodiola rosea (both mentioned as magical cures for anxiety) and nothing helped.
> 
> MY cause of DP is because of nutrition, its because of trauma. Milions of people eating junk food daily and they didnt developed even anxiety.


Actually they just boost their brain with natural supplements. Think like this, when you quit eating healthy, you get back to zero Maybe not zero but to one or two. It is not different from taking medicine, it is just the medicine is natural this time and really healthy for you. I don't think it is about inflammation or something. Actually when you eat all these kind of natural things, they already boost your serotonin, dopamine and other neurotransmitters and also clear their pathways for my view. But at the end you're very right. It all comes down to the unresolved trauma, or the mindset. If you can't change it or resolve it deep inside, there is an always negative force trying to get you down. So these natural things, herb etc. Just a boost like a medicine, nothing more. If you keep it a strict routine, it becomes a part of you, then it can be good for long term. But again , you cannot move quiet well before solving underlying issue


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

Flavius said:


> I'm tired of this natural supplements. I tried ashwagandha and rhodiola rosea (both mentioned as magical cures for anxiety) and nothing helped.
> 
> MY cause of DP is because of nutrition, its because of trauma. Milions of people eating junk food daily and they didnt developed even anxiety.


Agree, some people "killed" their brain different way. I did so and i never took anything alcohol or weed or something and i develop one of most horrible mental disorders along with dp/dr. I know what caused it along with prolonged depression, stress, trauma etc.. Maybe that guy had deficiencies (which all causes brain fog and fatigue and adding fuel to dp/dr fire) so when he started eating naturally it fixed those. I know personally, when i was vitamin D deficient before i started taking supplements i felt terrible brain fog and exhaust, same with magnesium i had terrible anxiety/brain fog/ insomnia/ weakness before i started swallowing 5-6 magnesium pills a day and it all was gone after week. You can also blame candida, mercury poisoning, guillan bare syndrome, etc etc. there are plenty of things that can cause state of dp/dr but in most cases it isnt that


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hopehopehope said:


> Only two months ago I want to commit suicide because I was having such bad DP and panic attacks. Like most of you I went to the doctor seeking help..... She wanted to give me an anti depressant. I refused and started researching my butt off because I knew something in my body is causing this.... There is a root cause!!!!!
> 
> I changed my diet completely to a paleo style type diet..... More AIP style diet because I looked up anxiety and paleo. I began eating 3 tablespoons of coconut oil a day in my food and water alone. Your brain needs fat. Your nervous system needs fat. I eat LOTS of veggies all day every day your body is lacking in nutrients. Your brain needs protein too..... The thing that lifted my brain fog is a high quality probiotic!!!! It might not work for you but this is what worked for me. I'm also taking a lab quality multi without iron and copper and lab quality fish oils and VIT D3, The people that made me not feel as crazy are Dr. Hotze, Melissa Ramos, and Dr. Isabella wentz, oh and Red River wellness center. There is hope. Please seek out a functional ND check your thyroid anti bodies not just a TSH you might have an autoimmune disease causing this DP or aka brain fog. YouTube brain fog.
> 
> ...


AS A DPDR SUFFERER, i wont advice anybody to start making experiments with food and medicines, but you always can help yourself by eating healthy, exercise, play music like i do, singing helps a lot, go feed the duckies, just take it easy and don´t be hars on yourself, this thing go away, but the more you start trying all this ¨Miraculous medicines¨ that won´t work that well, you are resisting this condition and making yourself more stress, you don´t need more than Avoid Caffeine, Niccotine, High amounts of processed foods and sugars, any kind not just the regular white, drink plenty water, DPDR IS AN ANXIETY BASED CONTIDION, SO EVERYTHING THAT TRIGGERS YOUR ANXIETY, YOU MUST, MUST AVOID IT.

This is how i been making my path to heal myself, looking for the bright side on everything and practicing a lot the LAW OF ATTRACTION, WORKING ON MYSELF DEEPER, BEING HONEST WITH MYSELF AND WITH THE PEOPLE AROUND ME.

G.D BLESS.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Ok. So this condition is caused by many things. Perhaps people with a certain deficiency in something are more to pron to the condition and maybe thats why it still happens to people who get it from trauma but i cant be sure. I had started taking a multivitamin and probiotic every day. It accually helped alieviate my symptoms but only a little bit. What REALLY helped me though was changing my mindset about what i was going through. Once i started processing emotions and cried about my trauma a few nights ago and cried about how much the dp was ruining my life, i started feeling loads better. And i dont mean numb crying, i mean REALLY crying with raw emotion. I started grieving for the first time since the dp started and i felt the most normal id felt in a long time. Im not disagreeing though, eating right, drinking plenty of water and getting what you need in your body is important and can help many people with the condition but sometimes it takes other methods or a mix of methods to fix this. I still have it to a degree but its dampened significantly due to different things ive tried. I think, for me at least, changing my mindset and finally getting some emotion involved coupled with taking care of myself and taking supplements has helped alot.


----------

